# F1 Apistogramma Viejita for sale



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi there apisto lovers!  

F1 Apistogramma Viejita juveniles for sale! They are real Viejitas, not the Macmasteri that are usually sold as Viejitas! Don't miss this opportunity! You won't be able to find this species around Atlanta I'm pretty sure! The wild-caught parents came to me through an order by Ken  

They are still small but sexable, 5 months old, they require soft / acidic water (mine are kept in a pH around 6.1), eat everything and in perfect health. 10$ for a pair. I won't be able to bring them to the meeting tomorrow as I have other fish to bring...  

Here is what they will look like when they color up.

The female:










The male:










The female in her breeding "dress"  :


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

oh man i so wanna buy these guys they're beautiful! is it free shipping?


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to say that I can't ship yet, this is for the Atlanta area only  

Yes, I've been told that these are beautiful specimens...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bummer. Thats my favorite Apisot. I would have taken a cpl of pairs.


----------

